# Brand lye?



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 14, 2008)

I was trying to read the back of the packages at Home Depot, and didn't find a drain opener that said it was 100% lye. It said it contained lye... but no other info.

Does anyone know if Zep 10 minute drain opener is okay?  

Any good brand names?  

Thanks,
Cara


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

It should say 100% Sodium Hydroxide.  I wouldn't use it unless it states that.  Maybe someone here knows for sure about the Zep brand and can help you out better!!


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks.

Yeah, I don't want to bother with it until I know.  I'm not coming up with much on line, just stuff for biodiesel

The item # is ZCRY2

I might just have to order online

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 14, 2008)

*No drain cleaner is ok.*  You have to get 100% sodium hydroxide.  I've never been able to find 100% lye at the big hardware stores.  I order mine online.


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 14, 2008)

Just found it- this will NOT work
http://www.zepcommercial.com/pdfzep/zcry2.12.30.03.pdf

Cross posted... Thanks.

Yeah, I'll have to wait til I have enough $ to order online  I was able to find 100% lye in Home Depot a couple years ago, but it looks like it's gone.  

Thanks!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is a fantastic online source for sodium hydroxide!  I know several who have ordered from them.  If I could not buy locally in the 50 pound bag I would order from him in a second!  

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/5-pounds-t ... roxid.html

It is still on sale too! 8) 

ETA:  For 8 pounds with shipping to me in SW MO, it came to $30.00 or $3.75 per pound. FYI :wink: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I just recently found some at the local menards about 3 hours from where I live on a trip taking my son to the dr.   

The front says crystals of household 100% Lye
Drain Opener

It was three something for a 16 oz bottle.


Going to check out Pauls link to see if i can get it there cheaper while figuring the cost of shipping in.




*editing to add that even if it's advertised for bio-diesel it's ok to use if it's 100% sodium hydroxide they are just trying to market their product to another audience of people.  Other than plumbers and soapers......*


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 14, 2008)

*Certified Lye*

Certified Lye

6.25 lbs of food-grade lye, for $21.81 ($3.49/lb) — shipping/handling fee for Air Priority Mail is approx $10 and a little change. It's a flat rate. I live in Detroit, and they're in Cali. I ordered this last Thursday evening, my order shipped on Friday morning (1/11), and arrived at my door this morning, at 9:30AM.


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's the shipping that can get ya 



Thanks for the resource!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Certified Lye
> 
> 6.25 lbs of food-grade lye,




somehow i just can't bring myself to trying lutefisk.  My grandmother would roll over in her grave if she knew, because she loved the stuff.  But they say if you don't smell it cooking it isn't so bad.   I just can't take that kind of risk......  I've heard to many people say it's 'nasty'...... So i'll stick with the meatballs......... LOL

Lutefisk is a traditional dish of the Nordic countries made from stockfish (air-dried whitefish) and soda lye (lut). Its name literally means "lye fish", owing to the fact that it is made with caustic soda or potash lye.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Certified Lye
> 
> 6.25 lbs of food-grade lye, for $21.81 ($3.49/lb) — shipping/handling fee for Air Priority Mail is approx $10 and a little change. It's a flat rate. I live in Detroit, and they're in Cali. I ordered this last Thursday evening, my order shipped on Friday morning (1/11), and arrived at my door this morning, at 9:30AM.



NEA, where did you buy yours from?  It wasn't AAA, was it?

Paul


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> NEASoapWorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, click on the link in my original post — "Certified Lye".


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Certified Lye
> 
> 6.25 lbs of food-grade lye, for $21.81 ($3.49/lb) — shipping/handling fee for Air Priority Mail is approx $10 and a little change. It's a flat rate. I live in Detroit, and they're in Cali. I ordered this last Thursday evening, my order shipped on Friday morning (1/11), and arrived at my door this morning, at 9:30AM.


 I am ordering from them right now. Though shipping is 12.00 and I only need three pounds...


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 14, 2008)

I got mine at Ace Hardwares store.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				Lane said:
			
		

> NEASoapWorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's about right — there's a $1.39 handling fee. The $10 and some change was just the shipping.

I paid about the same amt for shipping — $10 for 2lbs of technical grade lye and a little over $10 for shipping from the Chemistry Store (they're closer than Cali). It took about 4-5 days (not including the weekend) before I got my order. Plus, I had to fill out and fax a hazmat form.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 14, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> I got mine at Ace Hardwares store.



REALLY???  That's good to know since I live about 15 miles north of Downtown Raleigh.  We have an Ace in Louisburg.  I'll call them and see if they have it too.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 14, 2008)

Nope nevermind.  My local Ace only has Rooto brand drain cleaner made from a lye based formula.

What Ace in Raleigh has 100% lye and how much is it?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

I buy mine at a local chemical supply store.  I pay less than $1.00 per pound in 50 pound bags.  Check there.  Look up "Chemicals" in the yellow pages online and see what pops up in your area.  Give them a call and see if they stock sodium hydroxide.  Pool chemical suppliers stock both sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide for pools sometimes.

Paul


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Certified Lye*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just increased my order to five pounds since the shipping staid the same.   It came to about $30 for five pounds...I was paying about 25.00 w/shipping for TWO. So I'm pretty happy with $30 for 5lbs.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Man, I think I'll start packaging in 2 pound containers and start selling it at my Etsy store. :wink:   I can beat that price for ya all.
 :wink: 
Paul


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Man, I think I'll start packaging in 2 pound containers and start selling it at my Etsy store. :wink:   I can beat that price for ya all.
> :wink:
> Paul


 You should!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got to thinking, they won't let me.  Everything sold on there has to be hand constructed by the seller.  Bummer! :roll:


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got to thinking, they won't let me.  Everything sold on there has to be hand constructed by the seller.  Bummer! :roll:[/quote:2cttpyxq]

*Slides a five dollar bill under the table*


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 14, 2008)

SouthernEssence said:
			
		

> Nope nevermind.  My local Ace only has Rooto brand drain cleaner made from a lye based formula.
> 
> What Ace in Raleigh has 100% lye and how much is it?



I went to 2 different Aces, they both carry 16oz  Rooto 100% Lye.  I think it is $3 for 16oz.

Here is the address:

6196 Falls Of Neuse Rd Ste 100
Raleigh, NC 27609

or

10930-101 Raven Ridge Rd
RALEIGH, NC 27614


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 15, 2008)

You can sell commercial supplies on Etsy   And lye is absolutely a supply! 

You just have to put your first tag as Supplies, then Commercial 

Cara


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 15, 2008)

GreenBeanBoutique said:
			
		

> You can sell commercial supplies on Etsy   And lye is absolutely a supply!
> 
> You just have to put your first tag as Supplies, then Commercial
> 
> Cara



Cool, I did not know they changed the rules.  I'll do it then.  I just called this morning to get a quote on 200 pounds of Sodium Hydroxide.  I can have it in the morning.

Paul


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 15, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> GreenBeanBoutique said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much do you think you'll sell it for?  I usually get 20 pounds at a time.


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooo, that will give me a good excuse to buy a mold when I'm buying my lye... to combine shipping and all, ya know?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morsedillon (Jan 17, 2008)

If you are looking for Sodium Hydroxide at a big box store, Lowe's generally carries Roebic Crystal Drain Opener that is labeled on the back, "100% Sodium Hydroxide".

Here is a picture of the exact bottle for which you are looking:






Depending on local availability of other options, it could be more expensive than the stuff you can find in bulk, but a good option if you are in a jam or giving soaping a try for the first time.


----------



## GreenBeanBoutique (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks!

I know this is old, but I wanted to say thanks anyway.

No lye in Montana.  They have a big meth program here, and antihistamines and lye are apparently heavily regulated :shrug:

I did see our health food store has emu oil, though   Didn't buy it, but good to know it's there, should the need arise

Off to go convo Soapmaker Man


----------



## CiCi (Feb 1, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Cool, I did not know they changed the rules.  I'll do it then.  I just called this morning to get a quote on 200 pounds of Sodium Hydroxide.  I can have it in the morning.
> 
> Paul




Paul, did you ever get the lye? If so, how much is it per pound and how do you package it for transport and storage? I'm just trying to gather my ingredients so I can get started. Thanks.


----------



## summerbeemeadow (Feb 4, 2008)

Be careful shipping lye - Undiluted lye is NEVER allowed to ship via ANY USPS Postal method. US D.O.T. says lye can be shipped in specifically restricted quantities and packagings and with specific labelling as "Consumer-ORMD" goods without hazmat fees, etc. through shippers taht allow this themselves as well. Bulk packagings can ship as 'hazmat' goods only from D.O.T. certifies supplier/shipping sources and only with 'hazmat' agreements with particpating shippers - usually with a 'hazmat' fee of $20 or more per shipment. Hazmat shipments have very strict and specific quantity and packaging requirements. NO lye can ship via ANY air transport as per D.O.T. limitations.

Violating the rules and shipping illegally can result in fines of $5,000 or more.  Sellers that are shipping illegally also risk restriction of all sales in the furture to legitimate hobbyists.

Regards,


----------



## CiCi (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Steve. I think I'll try to find something local.


----------



## Neil (Feb 4, 2008)

I buy mine at Lowes:

Roebic, crystal Drain opener. 2 lbs for around $7.50
on the back it says Roebic Crystal drain opener is 100% Sodium Hydroxide, (Caustic soda). Ive been using it from the begining.


----------



## summerbeemeadow (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't want to scare anyone off from ordering lye online -- Just please be sure that whoever you get it from is shipping legally, for everyone's sake.

Keeping shipping leagal for online lye purchases is in everyone's interest.

As to local purchases, the sad fact is that it is indeed hard to find lye locally across the country as retailers do not want any part of the national methamphetamine problem. 

That's why all Roebic and Rooto products are now adulterated. Old unaldulterated supplies can still be found in some areas, but be assured that all Roebic and Rooto products currently produced are now mixed with other ingredients, if only a strong blue dye.  Any remaining local unadulterated supplies will soon disappear. (I also work for The Home Depot and watched it happen there, too).

Regards,


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 19, 2008)

AAA Chemicals, and others ship in 2 pound containers, legally.  I'll look up more info, but i think if you package in 2 pound lots in sealed HDPE plastic jugs, you can ship Ups. I found a reasonable source for the same 2 pound containers Roebic or AAA are using.  I'll check more on shipping.....of course legally!  

ETA:  Here is the direct link to AAA Chemical's site where he has NO Haxmat fees and ships in the same 2 pound containers I found.  Shipping UPS only.

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/30-pounds- ... droxi.html

And found this about Roebic's sodium hydroxide as cut from their site;

http://www.roebic.com/catalog/clog.htm

_Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener

Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener contains 100% Sodium Hydroxide (caustic soda; lye) and clears tough clogs from pipes and drains. Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener destroys grease and other kitchen clogs and will keep drains clear.
_
Paul


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Summer Bee, What do you mean by Roebic's products are adulterated?  
Guess that word is too big for me, I bought some of Roebic's Lye at Lowes, it says 100% Sodium Hydroxide.....
?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 20, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> Summer Bee, What do you mean by Roebic's products are adulterated?
> Guess that word is too big for me, I bought some of Roebic's Lye at Lowes, it says 100% Sodium Hydroxide.....
> ?



Ok I would like to know too cuz I just found some Roebic's 100% Lye at Ace Hardware for $3.00 for 16oz.


----------



## summerbeemeadow (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lye availability (sodium hydroxide)*

I work also for The Home Depot, inc. and know that the supplies of Rooto and Roebic drain cleaners that we had were pulled and replaced with products containing sodium hydroxide and a blue or pink dye some time ago. Since then, Roebic Heavy Duty Drain Cleaner and the corresponding Rooto product have disappeared from our shelves entirely (at least in NY state).

I searched for and found an MSDS statement for the Roebic product online, but it was dated from mid-2004, so would not reflect more recent changes.

I spent some considerable time on the phone today finding a number that actually works at Roebic Laboratories (!!) and finally connected with the right people there. They said that the Roebic Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener that is now sold is indeed 100% sodium hydroxide an contains no dyes or other adulterations.

Sodium hydroxide, while not a controlled substance (it is one of the most widely used chemicals in the world for many, many industrial and commercial uses), is of great concern to many US states, including New York where I am located) due to its use in the manufacture of illegal drugs, and therefore has become almost impossible to find in many states or localities. 

At Summer Bee Meadow, we continue to sell and ship sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide legally and responsibly for the benefit of soapmakers, biodiesel makers and other legitimate users who can't find it in their own local areas. We were the first to use an online "lye release" statement to ensure that buyers realize their risks and responsibilities before buying hydroxides (this has since been copied - often verbatim - by other online merchants).

Our aim is to ensure that this essential ingredient continues to be available to soapmakers and other legitinate users. Based on my discussion with the representative at Roebic Labs today, I would say that if you can find the current Roebic Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener in your local market, by all means go ahead & buy it. (Just be sure that it is indeed 100% sodium hydroxide and consists of clean white beads without colorants added). For those who live in areas that don't offer this product, we will continue to sell and ship sodium hydroxide online.

Regards,


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks so much "BEE" for all that work you put in to answering our questions......MUCH appreciated!  I never DID [email protected]@K into that canister of Roebic Lye yet....will do that right now.....All I know is that I was the happiest camper this side of the Mississippi when I found it at Lowes!!

BRB.....

whew!!!  it's WHITE!  Thank goodness....


----------



## bevvy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Lye*

Hi everyone.  Are there any Aussies out there that can help with buying Lye here??  I found some from our Soap Suppliers here but would like to know if anyone buys it from the hardware stores Eg. Bunnings.  Thanks


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is another link for Lye. Ships really fast and are very helpful! I am very satisfied. She ships in 2 lb containers and you can order as many as you want.   Judy

http://shop.texasnaturalsupply.ieasysit ... uctid=NAOH


----------



## donniej (Aug 7, 2008)

Lowes sells Roebic brand drain cleaner.  It's 100% (or as close as it gets) NaOH.  It's as good as the industrial grade stuff I order.  

A 2 pound plastic can costs $8, or $4 per pound.  

You can buy a 50 pound bucket from Utah BioDiesel for ~$120 shipped which is ~$2.50 per pound (including shipping) and you get a heavy duty 5+ gallon bucket.


----------



## stepibarra (Aug 7, 2008)

SouthernEssence said:
			
		

> NameThatCandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get mine at Lowe's... It is the Roebic brand and I pay 7.00 something for it...


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought my lye through Essential Wholesale for pretty cheap. 25 lbs for $38 and some change.

Only problem with them is that they only have direct pickup on lye, so you have to be in the area.


----------



## mysoapopera (Aug 7, 2008)

ok here is my 2cents....I buy at a local hardware store ( the old time kind) and they sell rooto and it says 100% lye in a 16 oz plastic container for around 3.50...but, I was able to purchase it at my local groc. store for around 2.50 and the manager is willing to sell it by the case if I'd like to place an order....This is the reason why when I started doing soap I only wanted a recipe that used 16 oz of lye (silly me)   now Im not as worried about the storage!!and last but not least most of our tractor supply stores carry it ( Im in alabama)


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in WV.  The only place I can find lye here is in an old True Value Hardware store (the mom and pop kind that are rapidly fading away), it's in a little dead town a few miles from here.  It is 3.49 for a 16 oz can.  They also offered to order me a case if I so desire. 

Walmart doesn't sell it here and our Lowe's quit selling it because people kept stealing it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 8, 2008)

I sell it!  I sell it for less than others on the net.  Take a look!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=14078212


----------



## Lucy (Aug 8, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> I'm in WV.  The only place I can find lye here is in an old True Value Hardware store (the mom and pop kind that are rapidly fading away), it's in a little dead town a few miles from here.  It is 3.49 for a 16 oz can.  They also offered to order me a case if I so desire.



Will they give you a discount on the case? You can also order from Boyercorp in 2 lb cans for well under $3 per pound delivered.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 10, 2008)

He said he would give me a price break on a case, but I don't make large batches and I have nowhere to store it.  I looked at Boyercorp, do you have to call for pricing and to order?


----------



## Barloki (Aug 10, 2008)

I found (What I think are good) good prices for both Sodium Hydroxide and Potassium Hydroxide at NuScent Candle...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 12, 2008)

I still sell lye for less.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=14202982


----------

